# [SOLVED] Rooting the Desire S



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

Does anybody know how to root a Desire S phone?

This is not for me, it is for a friend and they understand all risks.

They said that they cannot find any tutorials on the internet.

Is there anyway of rooting this model?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Rooting the Desire S*

Yes there are many ways but please proceed at your own risk.

I suggest reading this before you decide what you want to do.

Here is a trusted source on how to root the device: [Tutorials] All in one guide. - xda-developers

*I will reiterate this once again, make sure you are aware this can permanently damage your phone, this will void any software warranty you have and you will be the only one who can be held accountable.*


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Rooting the Desire S*

Thank you very much for your reply.

I shall tell my friend and they can use their own judgement as to whether to proceed or not.

Thanks once again!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

No problem....

I was trying to figure out why your name looked so familiar....

It was from this thread -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...e-really-enjoy-creating-a-website-587784.html


----------



## GreenLightPC (Jul 14, 2011)

Laxer said:


> No problem....
> 
> I was trying to figure out why your name looked so familiar....
> 
> It was from this thread -> http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...e-really-enjoy-creating-a-website-587784.html


lol, i haven't been on the forum long, but at least people are starting to get to know me and recognise me between threads :laugh:


----------

